# Foul Smelling Fresh Water



## 2224 (Jun 5, 2006)

I filled the fresh water tank from our home where we have city water a few weeks ago in preparation for a weekend trip a few weeks later and while on that trip the fresh water smelled like rotten eggs. I have had travel trailers, fifth wheels and motor homes and never had this problem. 
Can anyone shed some light on the reason we have egged water.
Thanks,
Ed
Outback 2003 25FB S


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Usually when water smells like eggs it's because of sulfur in the water.









When water is held for over long periods in the summer it could go bad. I bet it just got to hot and went bad.

Before we go camping I fill the tank the day before the trip and have never had a problem. Also after the trip I drain the tank for storage.

Maybe re-sanitize your tank and water system to see if the smell goes way.

Good LucK!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The hot water heater tank lining generates hydrogen gas (as part of the protection process for the tank) and if there is any sulfur in the water then there will be Hydrogen Sulfide generated. This is the most common source of the smell. This may be the first trailer you have had with an aluminum hot water tank. The same thing is not as common in steel tanks.

You need to filter the water before you put it in the trailer to remove the sulfur and all will be good. Use an active charcoal filter listed for removal of sulfur. One bad thing is Hydrogen Sulfide is almost self replicating once it starts so you will have a hard time flushing it out completely with just water so you must neutralize it.

You need to flush with a low Ph (acid base) flush and vinegar is a good acid flush. You will need a couple of gallons so get so cheap stuff so just get what ever is on sale in bulk.

Drain the water system and use the winterizing adapter to put a 75/25 mix of vinegar/water mix into the water system. Fill the hot water tank and make sure it is vented to fill it completely. DO NOT run the heater when it is full of vinegar. Let it sit over night and drain and flush the system with water. Then when you put filtered water back into the fresh tank add a couple of dissolved boxes of baking soda. This will remove any trace of the vinegar and the water system will be fresh.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Actually the hydrogen sulfide (H2S) comes from decaying organic material in the water. The type of tank has nothing to do with it. City drinking water cannot be stored for more than a couple of days before decay begins. Don't store water in you tanks for very long. Two weeks is way too long. Drain the tank and flush with bleach. Lowering the pH won't help. H2S is already an acid. First, drain the tank completely. Then add two or three cups of bleach and fill the tank. Once the tank is full, turn on the pump and run all of the faucets including hot water until you can smell the bleach. Then, shut the faucets and let the water sit in the tank and pipes for a few hours. Then drain the whole tank again and fill with drinking water prior to leaving on your trip. If your trailer has sat for more than a few days this proceedure should be followed every time prior to filling the tank for potable water purposes. This proceedure will take care of the hot water heater as you go along. Nothing else need be done for it.


----------



## 2224 (Jun 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I filled the fresh water tank from our home where we have city water a few weeks ago in preparation for a weekend trip a few weeks later and while on that trip the fresh water smelled like rotten eggs. I have had travel trailers, fifth wheels and motor homes and never had this problem.
> Can anyone shed some light on the reason we have egged water.
> Thanks,
> Ed
> Outback 2003 25FB S


Thanks for all the info I really appreciate it.
Ed


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

h2oman said:


> Actually the hydrogen sulfide (H2S) comes from decaying organic material in the water. The type of tank has nothing to do with it. City drinking water cannot be stored for more than a couple of days before decay begins. Don't store water in you tanks for very long. Two weeks is way too long. Drain the tank and flush with bleach. Lowering the pH won't help. H2S is already an acid. First, drain the tank completely. Then add two or three cups of bleach and fill the tank. Once the tank is full, turn on the pump and run all of the faucets including hot water until you can smell the bleach. Then, shut the faucets and let the water sit in the tank and pipes for a few hours. Then drain the whole tank again and fill with drinking water prior to leaving on your trip. If your trailer has sat for more than a few days this proceedure should be followed every time prior to filling the tank for potable water purposes. This proceedure will take care of the hot water heater as you go along. Nothing else need be done for it.


I can say that maybe 1% of my answers are WAG's but this one came out of the Atwood manual.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Andy,

Please accept my apologies. I wasn't trying to call you foolish. I can see that I may have done that. So, my deepest apologies.

Atwood may have done jar testing to come up with a quick fix for this problem. Vinegar, a weak acid will over time contribute to greater corrosion than may already be happening. Simply drain the HWH and then disinfect the entire water system in the trailer with bleach in the recommended manner and the HWH problems will be rectified in the process.

Mineral deposites from hard water form a sand like blanket on the bottom of the heater. Bacteria get inside the blanket which protects them from the hot water. The warm temps inside the mineral blenket make for perfect temps for the bacteria to breed like crazy. As the die they decompose and give off H2S gas. Bleach will kill them.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Andy come through again!

Ed, in addition to what has been said already, I have to ask why you filled the tank weeks before you planned to use it? That is just an invitation for bacteriea to grow (in addition to the aforementioned issues). I would strongly recommend a thorough sanitizing of the system before you use the TT again. Then fill it a day or two before you leave, and drain it when you are home again.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Indeed. Don't fill the water tank unitl you're ready to leave, and then drain it and keep it empty when you're back. I kept some water in there for about a month when I first bought it. That gave me the opportunity to learn first hand about the sanitizing process. I did the bleach & baking soda treatment. Worked great and I have never had trouble since.

ON EDIT: BTW, I poured ONE cup of bleach in the tank and it was enough to add a very strong smell of bleach to the water in the camper, and did solve the stinky water problem. 2-3 cups would be MEGA chlorination







And after that it was hard to completely flush out the strong chlorine smell so I dissolved one box of baking soda into the tank, filled it and all the lines and let it sit for 24 hours. No more chlorine


----------

